# 3 yrs old



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

Today my boy turned 3 on may 13th. I had him wear his harness too, it looks great on him. Now for the pics.....


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy birthday. Do you do pulling with him?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday. He is stunning!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Happy birthday. Do you do pulling with him?


I haven't started with him yet, im getting him used to wearing it first, but yes he and my female both will be pulling 



kathylcsw said:


> Happy Birthday. He is stunning!


thank you


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

happy birthday! I can't wait to see pulling photos!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

waiting on the weather to warm up again because the weather decided to be cold for the past 3 days -_-


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

gorgeous dog! weight pulling must be an addicting sport


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

the breed loves it  and its very popular with them too


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

yea it really is, its so much fun, its like frisbee for border collies lol


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

or agility


----------

